# Allergies or something more?



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I noticed recently that Lincoln has been sneezing and sounding kinda stuffy in his nose. He seems to be leaking more watery substance from his nose more than normal. Its not gunky..consistancy of water. His eyes are discharging the normal amount of goobers. Hes still eating, playing and drinking. I noticed this 2 days ago after I noticed the two of my three cats sneezing through out the day.

Cat one- Boostered once in her life for FVRCCP and Rabies. Never had a vaccine before that and shes 3.

Cat Two- Boostered for FVRCP at the proper kitten intervals then Rabies..shes overdue for her booster but since shes indoors I wont booster yearly

Cat Three- Boostered FVRCCP twice during kittenhood, missed the last booster...has rabies too

Dog one and two- DA2PP( distemper, Hep, Parainfluenza and Parvo) plus Rabies. Both dogs received puppy shots then boostered a year later then only given rabies as law requires..I follow Dr.Dodds vaccine protocol for dogs...

So the cats vaccines are for feline viral rhinotracheitis, calicivirus infection and panleukopenia.

By my vets terms Lincoln is almost 8 months overdue for his boosters. When I got Cat number one spayed the vet wanted her boostered again while under for her spay cause it would be cheaper or else I would have to pay for another exam. I told her I would bring her in in three weeks after her spay for her last round of boosters..even tho I have been told from others one booster in an adult is often enough. My vet says otherwise. She was spayed two weeks ago.

I havent done anything differently since this sneezing started. But with Lincolns allergies I wonder if this is a new symptom he has now when something bothers him...? I am looking for ideas or suggestions on stuff to try to home remedy etc because I just spent literally $500 between both cat and dog and i cannot afford anymore for a couple months. $500 is half what I make every month.

What should I look for to have it cause for immediate concern? He otherwise normal. But I wonder if the one cat and dog sneezing are linked? My other dog isnt sneezing nor any dogs mine have come into contact with. They arent vaccinated for kennel cough as my vet uses the needle and I read its ineffective..he doesnt do the intranasal one. My dog is NOT coughing...its sneezing, the off snort etc.

Ideas? Allergies? He is also scratching like mad...

Edit to add- I took his temperature and its 101.4 F..so normal. I used the under the arm method which my vet uses unless its an emergency as under the arm takes a bit longer to read. No way am I sticking my mouth/arm thermometer up his butt lol.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

How does he seem to feel? Energetic? Listless? somewhere in between? No temp is a good sign. If he's not listless, I wouldn't be too worried. Is he eating ok?


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

He is acting completely normal other than what I described.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

k9capture_16 said:


> He is acting completely normal other than what I described.


I wouldn't worry about him. I never worry about my dogs as long as they act somewhat normal and don't have a fever. Most things will just go away on their own in 4 or 5 days. It's also possible its an environmental allergy since both the cat and dog have it.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

I am noticing when I wipe his nose its coming out a very very slight yellow. It could very well be me paranoying and seeing something that isnt there. It could also be the toilet paper shade when it hits the fluid it changes to a off white colour. He still isnt coughing. Just sneezing and snorting out snot. He is eating, drinking and playing normal. He seems to be less active but that very well could be the benedryl. If I play with him he will play back etc. He walks, doesnt wheeze. Is their anything I can give him to help him out? I dont wanna take him to vet unless I have to. How long should I let this go to see if its a virus clearing up on its own? It has already been one week this Friday I noticed the symptoms. They may of gotten a tad worse. He still has no fever. I am having my friend take all the cats to his place for a couple weeks to see if he could be reacting to the cat. Also if its an upper resperitory infection then I can have only him and my other dog as the dogs here. The cats arent really mine except the one that managed to escape. The other two are my friends but I took them in. So I am letting him take them Friday for a few weeks. Then I will clean the house completely and turn on air filters etc etc.

How yellow does the snot need to be for me to get worried?


----------



## 3RingCircus (May 24, 2010)

Maybe it's kennel cough?

Symptoms are:
Hacking cough
Phlegm or yellow-like discharges from nose
Fever
Less alert and active

Although some dogs have a milder version where they continue to be active and alert.


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hes not coughing, the discharge is clear, no fever. My other dog is now doing it as well. My vet said dogs and cats cannot spread to each other. I told them I cannot afford nothing more then antibiotics and they are talking about chest x-rays, scoping his nose..etc which will cost well over $500. Sigh. Why do vets seek out the most pricey option without trying something basic first?


----------



## Viper (Aug 18, 2010)

It is Allergy season! My puppy has just started sneezing the same time my allergies hit (last Saturday). She goes to the vet tomorrow for a double check but I feel that is the issue. Possibly with your pet as well


----------



## Eurobox (May 17, 2010)

Kennel cough is going around, and dogs will have different symptoms. All three of my boys, my sisters three, my friends two, as well as many people on the breed forum I belong to have had kennel cough in the last couple of weeks. Most of these dogs were vaccinated against kennel cough. 

Kennel cough is a virus, there is no need to bring them to the vet unless they have yellow or green discharge from their nose, are lethargic, or stop eating. Antibiotics are bad for our dogs, as they disrupt the natural balance between good and bad bacteria.

Keep your eye on them. If they are eating and playing like normal, I would not worry about it.


----------

